# Cyborg V.7 oder Logitech G15?!



## coops (13. Januar 2011)

Hi Forum
Ich möchte mir nächsten Monat eine neue Tastatur holen.
Kann mich nur nich zwischen Cyborg V.7 und Logitech G15 entcheiden.
Rein optisch finde ich die v7 besser nur wie sieht es in der Praxis aus?
Hat vlt. einer von euch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?

MFG coops


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich würd sagen G11 oder G110, da die G15 nen relativ unnötigen Display hat, und ich kein Raumschiff wie die Cyborg aufm Tisch haben wollte. Hab seit 3 Jahren ne G11 und die ist spitze, mach aber jetzt die scheiss blaue Beleuchtung raus, und hau grüne LEDs rein.


----------



## _chris_ (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die V.7 und seit 4 Monaten und bin absolut zufrieden mit ihr. Die Beleuchtung ist echt Top. Probleme hatte ich bisher keine mit ihr. Ich hatte mir auch überlegt eine G16 zu kaufen. Da mir das mit dem Zusatzbildschirm nicht so wichtig war, und mir die Cyborg Optisch besser gefiel habe ich auch diese genommen. Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist warum sich die Balken beim lauter und leiser machen nicht verändern kann. Außerdem ist die Leertaste etwas schlaff befestigt. Ansonsten finde ich sie die V.7 einwandfrei. Bei weiteren Fragen helfe ich dir auch gerne weiter.


----------



## coops (13. Januar 2011)

Danke erstmal für die antworten.
Ich persöhnlich würde mich auch für die v7 entscheiden. Das mit der lautstärkeregelung ist mir einn Rätsel.
Kannst du´s genauer erläutern?

mfg coops


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Januar 2011)

Hab mal meine Fühler ausgestreckt, und da sagen auch manche das der Saitek Support grottig sein soll. Aber wenn du über Amazon holst is es ja wayne.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn du auch offen für Alternativen bist, wäre evt auch noch eine Tastatur mit mechanischen Keyswitches in Betracht zu ziehen  Allerdings nur wenn du für 50€ bereit bist auf Nkey Rollover zu verzichten, sonst gibt es für 100€ das "Das Keyboard", welches Nkeyrollover besitzt


----------



## coops (13. Januar 2011)

Wie heißt den jetzt "Das Keyboard" ?


----------



## _chris_ (13. Januar 2011)

coops schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die antworten.
> Ich persöhnlich würde mich auch für die v7 entscheiden. Das mit der lautstärkeregelung ist mir einn Rätsel.
> Kannst du´s genauer erläutern?
> 
> mfg coops



Egal wie laut oder leise man mithilfe der Tasta macht, die Balken die dies anzeigen, ändern sich nicht und leuchten meiner Meinung nach auch etwas schwach. Lautstärke ändert sich aber. Stört mich persönlich aber nicht.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (13. Januar 2011)

Das Ding heißt "Das Keyboard"  Das Keyboard: The mechanical keyboard that clicks
Kannst dir den "Sound" ja mal bei youtube anhören: Cherry MX Blue


----------



## coops (13. Januar 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Egal wie laut oder leise man mithilfe der Tasta macht, die Balken die dies anzeigen, ändern sich nicht und leuchten meiner Meinung nach auch etwas schwach. Lautstärke ändert sich aber. Stört mich persönlich aber nicht.



achso ok danke


----------



## coops (13. Januar 2011)

Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt "Das Keyboard"  Das Keyboard: The mechanical keyboard that clicks
> Kannst dir den "Sound" ja mal bei youtube anhören: Cherry MX Blue



Wasn das fürn Müll ô.Ô


----------



## user001 (13. Januar 2011)

Mechanische Tastaturen sind eine feine Sache, wenn man mit dem Geräuschen leben kann und viel Geld für eine Tastaur ausgeben kann/will.

Wenn Interesse am Cyborg V7 besteht, sollte man auch mal eine Blick auf die Sidewinder X6 werfen. Wenn einem das Design des V7 gefällt, gefällt einem auch sicher das Design der Sidewinder X6.

Ich kann die Sidewinder X6 auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## coops (14. Januar 2011)

was ist den an der mechanischen so besonders?


----------



## coops (14. Januar 2011)

habe mir die x6 angeguckt.....nicht so viele extras wie die v7


----------



## luxxxaeterna (14. Januar 2011)

Das Display der G15 ist gar nicht so unpraktisch. Mit dem Programm LCD Display kannst du dir deine eigenen Applets bauen und anzeigen lassen, was du willst (CPU/RAM-Auslastung, eMails, Winamp-Daten..), oder du nimmst ein vorgefertigtes Applet. Mein Freund verwendet das und obwohl ichs anfangs ziemlich unnötig fand, finde ich es jetzt praktikabel.

Das aber nur als Idee.


----------



## coops (14. Januar 2011)

ja finde ich auch


----------



## user001 (14. Januar 2011)

coops schrieb:


> was ist den an der mechanischen so besonders?


 

Mechanische Tastaturen sind Tastaturen die mechanische Schalter unter den Tasten haben.

Mechanische Tastaturen haben daher einen präziseren Anschlag beim Drücken der Tasten. Man bekommt beim Betätigen der Tasten also ein Feedback. Beim Schreiben und Spielen soll das vorteilhaft sein. Zudem sind die mechanischen Tastaturen sehr haltbar (in der Regel halten sie vielleicht 10 Jahre oder länger, wenn man sie jeden Tag verwendet) Sehr viele Personen schwärmen regelrecht davon, dass sie nie wieder eine "normale" Tastatur kaufen würden, wenn sie einmal eine mechanische Tastatur ausprobiert haben.
"Besonders" an den mechanischen Tastaturen ist auch, dass sie besonders teuer sind (Office Teile ab ca.60 Euro; Die günstigste mechanische Tastatur speziell für gaming ist momentan die razer balck widdow für 80 Euro)

Ich selbst habe keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit mechanischen Tastaturen. Man hört aber nur positives darüber.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (15. Januar 2011)

Allerdings hat die Black Widdow auch kein NkeyRollover, wenn man nicht unbedingt so geil nach gutem Aussehen ist, kann man sich auch eine alte Tastatur mit mechanischen Keyswitches besorgen, das habe ich getan und bereue es kein Stück. Am richtigen Anschluss oder dem richtigen Adapter hat sie sogar NkeyRollover  Kannst ja mal bei ebay nach einer IBM Model M suchen  Sonst gibt es auch noch die Cherry G80-3000 (die mit den MX Blues) die bekommst du schon für 50€ . Allerdings hat die auch kein NkeyRollover, wobei mir noch nie ein Programm aufgefallen ist, wo das zum Nachteil wurde, auch nicht bei Spielen 
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## user001 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, dass man auf NKeyRollover versichten kann. Bei Spielen mache ich es so: Mit einer Hand bediene ich meine Maus und mit der anderen die Tastatur. Da an meiner Hand nur fünf Finger sind, brauche ich kein NKeyrollover. 6Keyrollover reicht mehr als aus. Beim Schreiben drücke ich auch nicht sehr oft mehr als sechs Tasten zur gleichen Zeit. 
Für mich reicht daher 6Keyrollover, was eigentlich jede Tastatur haben sollte.

Nur in einigen wenigen Fällen ist es denkbar, dass mehr als 6Keyrollover sinnvoll ist.

Weder V7 noch G15 habe übrigens NKeyrollover.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (15. Januar 2011)

Selbst als Benutzer einer mechanischen Tastatur und ehemaliger Besitzer einer G11 kann ich dir nur den Kauf einer Tastatur mit mechanischen Tasten empfehlen! Meine G11 leierte förmlich nach 2 Jahren Nutzung aus. Folglich musste ich nach 2 Jahren schon wieder Geld in ein Eingabegerät investieren und  mit 2 mal 50 kann man sich sogar die edlere Liga der mechanischen Tastaturen leisten. Doch eine einfach mechanische Tastatur liegt schon im mittleren Preissegment und verschleißt sogar erst nach 25 Jahren. 

Also Qualität oder Quantität?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (16. Januar 2011)

Da stimme ich JohnMo voll und ganz zu, vorallem es kann ja auch eine alte sein. Die gehen auch sogut wie nie kaputt , aber haben trotzdem das geniale Tippgefühl 
MfG Ampeldruecker


----------



## iceman650 (16. Januar 2011)

Und ich stimme JohnMo und Ampeldruecker zu, die Teile tippen sich schön und sind robust wie ein Panzer. Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung, meine hat schon einige Lans mitmachen müssen. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ampeldruecker (16. Januar 2011)

Was vielleicht noch ganz interessant zu wissen ist, ist dass es verschiedene mechanische Keyswitches gibt, Linear, Clicky and Tactile, und non Clicky but Tactile heißt zb. MX Black, MX Blue und MX Brown. Außerdem leiern mechanische Keyswitches nicht wie Rubberdomes aus, dass heißt sie bieten auch nach zig Jahren Benutzung immernoch denselben Widerstand wie früher, was bei den Rubberdomeswitches nicht der Fall ist 
MfG Ampeldruecker


----------



## coops (16. Januar 2011)

Aha ok.....
....danke für die vielen Tipps und antworten.
..Denke aber nicht das ich mir "so" eine holen werde.
1. Zu Teuer
2. Was Die kann, kann die v7 schon lange außer klick machen =D


----------



## Ampeldruecker (16. Januar 2011)

Naja wenn ich das richtig sehe, kostet die V.7 auch um die 55€ für den selben Preis bekommst du eine Cherry G80-3000


----------



## iceman650 (16. Januar 2011)

Und die Cherry (Mechanisch) ist zeitlos, die geht einfach nicht kaputt, ich hatte schon Logitech (Rubberdome) und Cherry (Schere/Notebook-Tasten) Tastaturen - bei beiden Marken war der Anschlag nach etwa einem Jahr nur noch undefiniert schwabbelig. Nur merkt man das nur, wenn man gegen Neuware vergleicht, weil es eben schleichend schlechter wird. Bei einer mechanischen Tastatur ist das nicht so, außerdem ist der Tastenanschlag einfach grandios. Weil bisher hab ich von keinem gelesen, dass jemand von Mechanisch zurück zu konventionellen Tastaturen zurückgewechselt ist. Jetzt meine Frage an dich: Warum bloß? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## user001 (16. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, die Entscheidung ist zugunsten der V7 ausgefallen. Logitech G15 ist kein Thema mehr und eine mechanische Tastatur kommt auch nicht in Betracht.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (16. Januar 2011)

Das denke ich leider auch  naja jedem das seine, solange er damit zufrieden ist, warum nicht


----------



## Bagster (17. Januar 2011)

Leg 20 drauf und du bekommst Iim MoM bei MediaMarkt die G19 für knapp über 90 EUR! So günstig bekommste die net mal im Inet!!! Ich habe die G19 und glaub mir, kein Vergleich mit dem Display der G15, die ich nebenbei vorher hatte! Klar muss jeder selber wissen, ob einem das Geld Wert ist, aber eine Fehlinvestition ist die G19 definitiv nicht!

LG


----------



## coops (17. Januar 2011)

habe schon überlegt mir die g19 zu holen aber was hat die denn was die g15 nicht hat??


----------



## iceman650 (17. Januar 2011)

Ein Farbdisplay und einen immernoch schlechten (Logitech-typischen) Tastenanschlag.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ampeldruecker (17. Januar 2011)

Bei ebay habe ich zufällig ein IBM Model M (die beste mechanische Tastatur meiner Meinung nach) für 17,50€ bekommen, also Augen auf und du bekommst eine super Tastatur zum Tippen wie auch zum Gamen


----------



## coops (17. Januar 2011)

wie siehts denn mit der Logitech G510 aus? kann mir jemand dazu was sagen?


----------



## iceman650 (17. Januar 2011)

Genau der selbe billig-Tastenanschlag wie eben von Logitech gewohnt.
Und dazu ein Display was meiner Meinung nach eher unnütz ist. Und ja, ich habe schon mit einer damals G15 gespielt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## coops (18. Januar 2011)

> Genau der selbe billig-Tastenanschlag wie eben von Logitech gewohnt.


Komisch das die gaming produkte von logitech die meist genutzten sind


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Januar 2011)

Ja.... weil Gaming draufsteht -.-


----------



## coops (18. Januar 2011)

nunja....getestet wurden die produkte ja auch schon oft genug


----------



## _chris_ (18. Januar 2011)

coops schrieb:


> habe schon überlegt mir die g19 zu holen aber was hat die denn was die g15 nicht hat??



Die G19 hat ein zusätzliches Stromkabel, was mich stören würde. Wollte das nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Januar 2011)

coops schrieb:


> nunja....getestet wurden die produkte ja auch schon oft genug


Wenn man nur ein Mofa fährt, dann findet man auch eine 125er gut - auch wenn man eine 1200er haben kann - man kennt es eben nicht.
Aber glaub mir, ich hatte auch schon welche und die sehen nicht mal annähernd Land gegen was mechanisches beim Zocken. Aber naja, ich bin hier raus, bisher kamen nur Leute, die was mechanisches haben und es empfehlen und die, die keine mechanischen kennen und es deshalb nicht tun.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Januar 2011)

Deine Sache, ich halte mich ab jetzt auch hier raus  Viel Glück noch bei der Suche


----------



## coops (19. Januar 2011)

Aber die v7 sieht soooo geil aus


----------



## Ampeldruecker (19. Januar 2011)

Dann kauf sie dir doch einfach


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Januar 2011)

Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Ja.... weil Gaming draufsteht -.-




Na steht halt Gaming drauf. Dann muss das ja gut sein.  Nee. mal im ernst. Logitech baut echt gute Mäuse. Aber die Tastaturen von denen sind mal 0815 Rubberdome Hackbretter wo der Anschlag sowas von Mies ist. Aber die meisten gucken eh nur auf Optik und viel unnütze Spielerei. Aber schön das die mechanischen Keyboards wieder im kommen sind und so nen Rubberdome Schrott Konkurenz machen. Obwohl man bei einem Vergleich von einer G Tastatur von Logitech und einer beliebigen mechanischen nicht von Konkurenz reden kann. Da verliert Logitech von vornherein.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (21. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mechanische Hackbretter werden immer ein Nischenprodukt bleiben, da den meisten wie du ja schon gesagt hast eh nur auf die Optik achten und auf irgendwelche Spielereien, wie Displays etc. Ich hoffe mein Model M kommt bald an, dann kann ich mal berichten wie es sich im Gegensatz zu einer Alten Qtronixx Scorpius tippt und zockt, vielleicht, wenn ich die Zeit finde sogar als Userreview 

Grüße Ampeldruecker


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn jetzt sogar Razer auf den Zug mit den mechanischen aufspringt, dann spricht sich das vielleicht rum das es was besseres gibt als die Rubberdome Bretter. Dann werden sich die Leute vielleicht auch mehr informieren und merken das es mehr gibt als nur Razer mit ihrer BW. Dann würden auch mehr Leute sich so eine Tastatur kaufen weil die einfach hochwertiger sind als so ne G15 die nach 2 Jahren einen Anschlag hat wie ein Wackelpudding.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (22. Januar 2011)

Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken, wäre ja schon wenn es mal jemanden gibt, der die Masse überzeugen kann  

Grüße Ampeldruecker


----------



## coops (22. Januar 2011)

so langsam komme ich in versuchung sie mir doch zu holen


----------



## coops (22. Januar 2011)

kann mir jemand einen link zu ner guten tastatur schicken? unter 100€ wenns geht.....am besten wo man sein geld zurueck bekommt wenns mir doch nicht gefaellt....waere nett


----------



## Ampeldruecker (22. Januar 2011)

Razer Black Widow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, UK (RZ03-00380500-R3W1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Um nicht auf deine Gamingveranlagungen zu verzichten habe ich diese für dich ausgewählt 

Grüße Ampeldruecker


----------



## user001 (22. Januar 2011)

Der Preis der Balck Widdow Ultimate ist aber schnell gefallen. Die Tastatur gibt es erst seit kurzer Zeit und schon kostet sie 40 Euro weniger !?
Für die breite Masse an Spielern werden mechanische Tastaturen doch sehr interessant wenn Hersteller wie razer attraktive Angebote (mit Beleuchtung und Makrotasten) verkaufen.
Zudem ist ein Preis von unter 90 Euro für eine mechanische Tastatur auf jeden Fall konkurenzfähig zu Logitech Produkten wie zB G19.

Hoffentlich springen andere Hersteller wie Microsoft oder Logitech auf den Zug der mechanischen Gamingtastaturen auf.


----------



## coops (22. Januar 2011)

Ok Danke.
Werde mir die Tastatur nächsten Monat kaufen. Mal schauen was die so leistet.
Werde mich dann nochmal melden ob ich sie behalte oder nicht.
Bis dahin


----------



## Ampeldruecker (22. Januar 2011)

Eine gute Entscheidung, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Zur Not kannst du auch noch eine gebrauchte IBM Model M kaufen, die hat von allen den besten Tastendruck.

Grüße Ampeldruecker


----------



## coops (16. März 2011)

Sooooo Hallo erstmal,
habe die Tastatur nun 3 Wochen getestet und bin vom Anschlag überwältigt. Mich persönlich stören die Tipp-Geräusche und deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschieden die G19 zu benutzen, da sie viele tolle Funktionen hat. Trotzdem kann ich die mechanische sehr empfehlen für die, die nicht so viele Sonderfunktionen brauchen.

Wo ich schonmal dabei bin, habe ich auch direkt eine Frage. Ich möchte mir in CS:S auf die G-Tasten das einkaufen binden. Weiß einer wie die Bezeichnung für die G-Tasten ist? Das sieht dann so aus: bind "taste" "buy m4a1"    was muss ich nun einsetzen für "taste", wenn ich das z.B. auf G1 binden möchte?
Wäre nett, wenn jemand ne Antwort weiß.

MFG coops


----------

